# Schnecken erwünscht?



## Yvonne Mietze (11. Juni 2007)

Hallo ihr, 

ich hab da mal eine Frage:

Braucht man __ Schnecken im Gartenteich?

Ich habe ca. 15000l mit Pflanzen und Goldfischen, der Teich ist jetzt 2 Jahre alt, und bisher habe ich keine einzige Wasserschnecke

Braucht man diese Tierchen um z.Bsp Algen zuvor zu kommen? (Hab aber "nur" die Schwebealgen, keine Fadenalgen) Sprich: Sollte ich mir welche besorgen? Oder werden die schon noch von alleine kommen, und dann eher zur Plage?

Viele grüße
Yvonne


----------



## karsten. (11. Juni 2007)

*AW:  Schnecken erwünscht?*

Hallo

die kommen meist von allein , zumindest die Schlammschnecken 
Posthornschnecken meist mit auch Wasserpflanzen 

http://www.weichtiere.at/Schnecken/suesswasser/lymnaea.html

"Exoten" gibt´s zu kaufen

zwingend notwendig sind sie nicht

Wenn sie fressen , kacken sie auch .... 

bei gutem Nahrungsangebot und ohne natürlich Feinde könne sie schnell zu Plage werden
aber
wenn Du sie immer raussammelst schaffst Du effektiv gebundene Nährstoffe aus dem System .


----------



## Sternthaler13 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW:  Schnecken erwünscht?*

Also, ich habe mittlerweile sehr viele __ Schlammschnecken im Teich. Viele sehr kleine, aber auch schon ein paar größere.

@ Karsten: verstehe ich Dich richtig, dass man sie irgendwann dann besser heraussammelt?


----------



## Eugen (12. Juni 2007)

*AW:  Schnecken erwünscht?*

@ Karsten
raussammeln und dann ??
die Weinbergschnecken bei uns geben ja lecker Vorspeise  
aber Spitzschlammschnecken ?? Man müsste es mal probieren, und jemanden servieren,
der denkt, es wären .... (JK fällt mir da ein  )


----------



## d65 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW:  Schnecken erwünscht?*



			
				karsten. schrieb:
			
		

> bei gutem Nahrungsangebot und ohne natürlich Feinde könne sie schnell zu Plage werden



Weis jemand, welche Feinde das sein könnten? Wer würde denn z.B. Spitzschlammschnecken fressen?  

Steffen


----------



## gabi (12. Juni 2007)

*AW:  Schnecken erwünscht?*

Hi,

Da fallen mir auf Anhieb die Vögel rund um den Teich ein.


----------



## karsten. (12. Juni 2007)

*AW:  Schnecken erwünscht?*



			
				Sternthaler13 schrieb:
			
		

> Also, ich habe mittlerweile sehr viele __ Schlammschnecken im Teich. Viele sehr kleine, aber auch schon ein paar größere.
> 
> @ Karsten: verstehe ich Dich richtig, dass man sie irgendwann dann besser heraussammelt?




Hallo
Missverständnis !  NEIN !

Der Weg ist das Ziel !

einmal etabliert ,...Du erwischt nie alle !
aber mit jeder Schnecke entziehst Du dem Teich das Körpergewicht der Schnecke Nährstoffe dem Teich

DAS ist der Plan !

wenn man es will !

wie hieß der bekloppte Grieche  ?

- defekter Link entfernt -    !    


mfG

ich hab sie alle !


----------



## Sternthaler13 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW:  Schnecken erwünscht?*

Okay, ich bin kein Grieche, ich heiße auch nicht Sysiphus - also bleiben die Dinger drin


----------



## Birkauer (12. Juni 2007)

*AW:  Schnecken erwünscht?*



			
				d65 schrieb:
			
		

> Weis jemand, welche Feinde das sein könnten? Wer würde denn z.B. Spitzschlammschnecken fressen?
> 
> Steffen



Hallo!
Bei mir fressen die __ Enten die Spitzschlammschnecken. Das Gehäuse der __ Spitzschlammschnecke ist nicht besonders dickwandig. Die Enten können es mit ihrem Schnabel locker knacken und die Schnecke fressen.


----------



## karsten. (12. Juni 2007)

*AW:  Schnecken erwünscht?*



			
				d65 schrieb:
			
		

> Weis jemand, welche Feinde das sein könnten? Wer würde denn z.B. Spitzschlammschnecken fressen?
> 
> Steffen




ich hätt da was .....


----------



## d65 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW:  Schnecken erwünscht?*



			
				gabi schrieb:
			
		

> Da fallen mir auf Anhieb die Vögel rund um den Teich ein.



Mmh  
Die Vögel schaffen bei uns ja noch nicht mal die Landschnecken...

Ich fürchte für __ Enten und Großkrebse ist unsere Pfütze dann doch ein bisschen klein mit ihren 2x3 m. 

Also doch absammeln - oder drin lassen. So lange sie die Pflanzen nicht merkbar anknabbern sondern Algen fressen ist es mir egal.  

Steffen


----------



## Mathias (13. Juni 2007)

*AW:  Schnecken erwünscht?*

Wie ist das jetzt mit den Schnecken: gut oder schlecht ?
Schließlich entziehen die Schnecken dem Wasser ja Nährstoffe indem sie hereingefallene Blätter, abgestorbene Pflanzen, Algen usw. venichten. Das kann doch nicht falsch sein ?


----------



## karsten. (14. Juni 2007)

*AW:  Schnecken erwünscht?*



			
				Mathias schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ist das jetzt mit den Schnecken: gut oder schlecht ?
> Schließlich entziehen die Schnecken dem Wasser ja Nährstoffe indem sie hereingefallene Blätter, abgestorbene Pflanzen, Algen usw. venichten. Das kann doch nicht falsch sein ?




vernichtet wird gar nix !  

für die Energiebilanz des Teiches spielen sie kaum eine Rolle
wenn Du auf Schnecken stehst , hast Du wenigstens Deine Freude dran  

die Schnecken fressen und kacken...
einen Teil der aufgenommenen Nährstoffe bauen sie in Ihren Organismus ein
wenn sie im Teich bleiben und sterben schließt sich der Kreis 
das Ergebnis ist +- 0 ....
.....(+ angefressene Wasserpflanzen)  

nur wenn Du welche absammelst trägst Du Nährstoffe aus  

meist stellt sich die Frage gar nicht , 
sie sind einfach da und man wird sie nie mehr los  


mfG


----------



## Conny (14. Juni 2007)

*AW:  Schnecken erwünscht?*

Hallo,

wir hatten beim Umzug von unserer Sitzbadewanne in das Teichlein 31 Posthornschnecken, 1 __ Spitzschlammschnecke und eine unbekannte. Ich habe 20 davon in unserem Teichcenter untergebracht. Wir bekamen eine Pflanze und die haben ein gutes Geschäft gemacht, 2€ pro Stück. Ansonsten beobachte ich ein Amselpärchen, das nicht nur im Teich badet sondern auch auf Futtersuche ist.


----------



## homartens (14. Juni 2007)

*AW:  Schnecken erwünscht?*

Hallo,
ich habe auch ne Menge Spitzschlammschnecken in meinem kleinen Teich. Die entsorgen ganz prima und schnell reinfallendes Laub und absterbende Pflanzen. Bei mir sorgen anscheinend die vielen __ Molche dafür, dass die Schnecken nicht überhand nehmen. Meine Frau hat mir letztens erzählt, Sie hat einem Molch beim Festmahl zugesehen.


----------



## zaphod (14. Juni 2007)

*AW:  Schnecken erwünscht?*

Hallo, 

also das Raussammeln (und damit Töten) der Schnecken halte ich für eine 
höchst fragwürdige Methode, Nährstoffe aus dem Teich zu bekommen... 

Ganz im Gegenteil empfinde ich unsere Spitzschlamm- und Quellblasen-Schnecken 
(soweit ich sie identifizieren konnte) als willkommene Bereicherung im Teich - 
und bisher habe ich auch noch keine dabei erwischt, wie sie etwas anderes 
als Algen vertilgt. 

Außerdem ist es sehr spannend, den Schneckenrennen beizuwohnen. 

@ Eugen:
"die Weinbergschnecken bei uns geben ja lecker Vorspeise" 
Ich lass unsere lieber im Garten, da sie sich über die Gelege der "richtigen Schädlinge", den __ Nacktschnecken hermachen... 

Grüße,
zaphod


----------



## Eugen (15. Juni 2007)

*AW:  Schnecken erwünscht?*

moin Zaphod,

das war doch nur ein Spässle  
bei uns werden sogar die __ Nacktschnecken in Ruhe gelassen.


----------



## zaphod (15. Juni 2007)

*AW:  Schnecken erwünscht?*

Hi Eugen, 

kein Problem, hätte ich das richtig Ernst genommen, hätte es dafür auch diesen hier gegeben -> 

Gruß,
zaphod


----------



## karsten. (15. Juni 2007)

*AW:  Schnecken erwünscht?*



			
				zaphod schrieb:
			
		

> ..
> 
> also das Raussammeln (und damit Töten) der Schnecken halte ich für eine
> höchst fragwürdige Methode, Nährstoffe aus dem Teich zu bekommen... .............




Hallo Zaphod

( lustiger Name )  

meinst Du das eigentlich ernst ? 

und dafür gibst bei Dir schon "Haue" ?

ich unterhalte mich gern mit anderen Tierschützern !

was Denkst Du wieviel höhere Tiere müssen für Deinen Tagesablauf also in 24 h  sterben ?

willst Du wirklich über das Morden von Schnecken reden ?

war Spass gell !  

mfG


----------



## zaphod (15. Juni 2007)

*AW:  Schnecken erwünscht?*

Hallo Karsten, 

ich vergeb ja nur virtuelle Haue, im wirklichen Leben gäbs höchstens 'nen 
bösen Blick für derartige Empfehlungen... 

Und wieviele Tiere täglich für mich sterben müssen, hängt ganz davon ab, ob sich schon wieder 
Blattlauskolonien an meinen Lieblingspflanzen/-Kräutern versammelt haben.  
Läuse haben in meiner näheren Umgebung genauso wie __ Zecken und Stechmücken keine 
Daseinsberechtigung, ansonsten versuche ich jegliches Getier in Frieden leben zu lassen. 

Natürlich ist mir klar, dass ohne einen Fuß vor die Tür setzen zu müssen, täglich - ja viele mögen 
es denn sein? - jedenfalls viele hohe und niedere Tiere ihr Leben lassen müssen, damit mein Leben 
funktioniert. Allerdings würde ich mich z. Zt. nur sehr ungerne von meinem eigenen Leben trennen, 
daher kann ich an dieser Tatsache nicht viel ändern. 

Und ich bezichtige niemanden des Schneckenmordes - ich fänd's einfach nur schade, wenn jemand 
solche Tipps liest und ohne nachzudenken befolgt - was ja durchaus ab und an vorkommt. 
Da kann ich mir einen (vielleicht zum Nachdenken anregenden) Kommentar nicht verkneifen.

Gruß und don't panic,
zaphod


----------



## Vespabesitzer (8. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Schnecken erwünscht?*

Ich habe gerade 60 Stück im Eimer,.. innerhalb 20 Minuten im Teich eingesammelt...

Es verbleiben bestimmt mind. nocheinmal soviel im Teich,..

 tja und jetzt bleibt die Frage,.. wohin damit ??

Es ist ja fast schon Herbst,..  nen Zoo-Händler will die bestimmt nicht mehr oder ??  (sind Spitzschlammschnecken)...
mfG. Micha


----------



## Christine (8. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Schnecken erwünscht?*

HI,

du kannst sie hier im Flohmarkt anbieten (ein paar wirst Du bestimmt los). 

Wenn es kleine sind, kannst Du sie auch in einem belebten Vogelbad zwischenlagern...


----------



## Buffo Buffo (8. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Schnecken erwünscht?*

Hi Micha,

da ich seit Jahren keine Pflanzen im Teich nachgesetzt habe, habe ich auch nicht versehentlich Schnecken mit eingesetzt. Somit wollte ich für meinen bis dato schneckenlosen Teich Posthörnchen, Spitschlamm-, Blasen-, und Sumpfdeckelschnecken.
Posthörnchen oder Sumpfdeckelschnecken kann man überall erwerben, wobei ich 2€ schon teuer finde, aber als ich hundsordinäre Spitzschlamm- und Blasenschnecken wollte, da wurde es schwierig!
30 Spitzschlammschnecken für 15,50 € + Fracht habe ich im Internet gefunden und bestellt :crazy 
einige Blasenschneckenen im Baggersee gesammelt!

Ich würde sie anbieten, hier im Forum oder sonst wo!
Hier werden gegen Ende Saison auch tropische Schwimmpflanzen verkauft/gekauft,
und Schnecken sind wenigstens winterhart 
und Spitzschlammschnecken kann man eigentlich gar nicht so einfach kaufen!!!
Liebe Grüße
Andrea
..die hofft, das sie auch mal zuviel Schnecken im Teich hat!


----------

